# S.A. Fishn weekend at Renmark.



## flea

Ok Guys n Girls.
Hands in the air who wants to come to Renmark for the fishn trip .
I need to know who wants to travell on dirt roads who wants to get a Vic licence for a day cost around $15:00 this can help on where we go .
Do we want to stick around local,do we just want the saturday.
Give me some ideas i will organise , work commitments, as long as the almonds are of April will be good.
Places to stay 2 excellent caravan parks on the river , Renmark pub ,camp.
Can Have a bbq Just need input & it will happen.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## fisher

mate, I'd be in like a shot with this one, *but *we've got a Darwin charter trip in May and I'd doubt I'd have enough brownie points to get away to both. Having said that, if the dates are set I'd seriously have a look at it. I'd be happy to travel on the dirt, get a vic licence or whatever it takes to get amongst some decent native fish. I would normally have settled on a trip to Katarpko, but if you've got a place over the border I'd only be too happy to travel that bit further. See how the dates pan out - but you'd have to put me down as 'doubtful'   - bugger, this sounds like my type of trip


----------



## flea

No actual dates set fisher be good to have us all together & still planning on the Kaddy be great to have you come along.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## L3GACY

I'm in if i can afford a car by then (looking good at the moment... if i hold off buying a sounder doing "a few" electrical mods to the yak). Happy to drive on dirt, probably wont be able to 4x4. Happy to pay the 15 buks if you reckon you can get us into some nice spots. My preference is camping, cheap option and who doesnt like roughing it a bit. No idea what my next job will be so i cant say when i'll be available but i wouldnt mind tagging along on this trip. Last time i was on the murray i only got a couple legal callop, would certainly like to see how its done.


----------



## waldo

Id be keen also matey. Like the rest of the crew, timing will be everything. Happy to stay wherever. More than happy to do some bush bashing aswell. Also if anyones interested in sharing a ride and splitting fuel costs, let me know.


----------



## fishnfreak

I may have my new car and trailer by then, if not I may take you up on your offer Waldo


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I'm out for 2nd half of April - hoping it will have stopped raining in QLD cos thats where I'll be. Beginning of April should be fine by me. Sounds like great fun.

L3GACY - If we can squeeze 2 kayaks on the roof of my laser, I'd be glad to share the ride!


----------



## flea

Good to see some intrest fellas if May is better we can do that im easy,May might be better as harvest will be finished.


----------



## L3GACY

Crazy_Horse said:


> I'm out for 2nd half of April - hoping it will have stopped raining in QLD cos thats where I'll be. Beginning of April should be fine by me. Sounds like great fun.
> 
> L3GACY - If we can squeeze 2 kayaks on the roof of my laser, I'd be glad to share the ride!


Yeah should be doable with some problem solving. See if i have my car by then, if i do you can come down with me if you like, i'm looking at subies so i should have a little more room :wink:. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## danofish

Hi all - I am keen to be involved with a river fish too. I wont say yes for sure right now as I need to see whats going on re cricket finals (but I have a feeling it should all be done by then).
Just on aonther subject can anyone recomend any areas to try at KI for for a few whiting? I am lucky enough to be heading over there for a few days in early march. Should give me time to finish the sounder install - and then ITS ON!!


----------



## Skipp

Hay guys is this getting organised? I would love to head up and explore  have a 4x4 so anywhere is good for me..... If anyone has a half decent trailer and wants to put in on fuel bill. Can take a couple of people up aswell


----------



## solatree

Ben - that trip was back in 2008 - so in terms of your question


Skipp said:


> is this getting organised?


, probably not - but if you are interested, post a new proposed trip under SA trips to see who else might want to join you.


----------



## Skipp

Lmao, didn't look at the date, all I saw was feb.... Woops


----------

